# upland birds



## bbab (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a deep south bird dogger looking for an upland bird outlook for this fall
I will be hunting arounf the zahl and williston are and would like to fin huns and sharpies for my pointers
Any info would be helpful


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

First I would concentrate on finding sharptails first. I don't usually hunt for huns, and usually stagger upon them when I find them because they really can be anywhere. You will be in some good sharptail country, access maybe a problem. I haven't been out west in years so I can't tell you how the access is. The grasslands typically hold a lot of sharptails and huns. Look for hilly country, with grass typically no higher than the knees with a significant amount of brush (buffalo berry bushes and buck brush) interspersed. Hunt draws and leeward sides of hills. Stay away from thick tall grass like pheasants like. I've never kicked grouse up in or near sloughs. Be prepared to wear some boot leather off and carry some water for your dogs as the best grouse hunting tends to be early season and it can be hot. I've gone a couple hours without any bird work hunting grouse and then all of a sudden get into them left and right after miles of walking. You typically have to get off the beaten path. If it is really, really windy they are really tough to hunt. Look out birds sit on top of hills and watch causing the coveys to be very skiddish. Good luck.

PS: Just read in the paper than many of the roads in the grasslands maybe closed?


----------



## bbab (Jul 11, 2010)

THANKS FOR THE Tips
I am changing locations and will be going to eastern Montana
I have a friend going in Sept and we will be meeting there hopefully in October


----------

